# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  OGRE3D select renderer

## laflak

Voila je tente mon premier code Ogre 3D :



```

```



```

```



```

```

Cela compile bien mais au moment ou j'excute le prog cela m'ouvre une fenetre Ogre (apperement normal) m'affiche


```

```

et me demande de choisir un renderer. Malheureusement quand je clique sur laliste droulante ca coupe tout et cela m'affiche :


```
Error: Shell widget menu has zero width and/or height
```

Si quelqu'un  la solution merci d'avance car ce que je trouve sur d'autre site cela ne me  permet pas de rsoudre moi problme je commence  tre dsesprer.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## IrmatDen

Salut,

Le sujet a dj t abord un certain nombres de fois sur le forum. Le fichier plugins recense les extensions  Ogre  utiliser. Or s'il n'est pas fourni (c'est possible), c'est  toi de dire  Ogre quel renderer utilis etc...
Le plus facile pour commencer est bien sr d'utiliser un fichier plugins.cfg, tel que tu le trouveras dans les exemples fournis avec Ogre.

----------


## laflak

ok merci je regarde ca.

----------

